# Snow Leopard Installation error



## Sanketh (Oct 26, 2009)

I have MacBook Pro, i have leopard running on it, when i try to install Snow Leopard on it, it gives an error!!!

Operation could not be completed. (OSProductManagerDomain error 100.)
This error pops-up when i double click on "Install Mac OS X". 

I tried running Disk utility and repair permissions. Restarted my MacBook, pressed "C", no luck...

I am not able proceed further... Please any help would be great...

Thanks


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 26, 2009)

Did you try installing with no external devices attached (other than your power adapter)?
Seems like that error is often because of a bad installer DVD disk. Take the DVD back to the store where you bought it, and explain. They should replace it for you. 
Here's some other possibilities:
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2132386&tstart=1


----------



## Sanketh (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks 4 the reply... much appreciated...

There are no external devices attached. No extra RAM or anything.

i had "ISO" image of Snow Leopard given by one of my friend. I burnt it into a DVD. When i tried installing with that DVD, its giving the same error. 
i even tried to install Snow Leopard using a remote system, but with no luck. 
When i restart and keep "C", DVD is not booting(not recognized).

I tried all the possibilities in the link 
http://discussions.apple.com/thread....32386&tstart=1

None of them were much of a help...

Please help me with this. I am desperate need for help.

Thanks


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 26, 2009)

What kind of Snow Leopard install DVDs are you using?

Retail verison?
System-specific version?
Illegally-obtained ISO image version?

Methinks you'd have the best success with a retail version of Snow Leopard.


----------



## djackmac (Oct 26, 2009)

Sanketh said:


> i had "ISO" image of Snow Leopard given by one of my friend. I burnt it into a DVD. When i tried installing with that DVD, its giving the same error.
> i even tried to install Snow Leopard using a remote system, but with no luck.



We aren't really into helping people "game the system". Be legit and pay the $29 for a retail version of Snow Leopard.


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 26, 2009)

EDCC - Sanketh said he was trying a burned copy from an .iso, so, yeah, bad burn.

Sanketh - your problem is the bad iso that you have. Snow Leopard is only $30


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 26, 2009)

DeltaMac said:


> EDCC - Sanketh said he was trying a burned copy from an .iso, so, yeah, bad burn.


Well, he said he tried installing Snow Leopard, and also tried an ISO from a "friend."

Just wondering how many and what kinds of Snow Leopard install DVDs he's tried.  Sounds like he's tried multiple.

Advice from all of us still stands, though: get a retail copy.  Support the company whose software you wish to use -- don't steal from them, especially with the price point so low.


----------



## Sanketh (Oct 26, 2009)

hey thanks 4 the information guys...

I had ordered for an original DVD of snow leopard from "Apple" on Monday this week... Due to time and requirements constraints had to try with a copy from friend, just wanted to have an idea of how it works on Mac, since i am newbie in Mac... In the small time of experience in Mac, it is really exciting to being able to work on it...

And thanks again for the replies... really appreciated it...
i dint want to "game the system" but wanted to try it because of the constraints... 

Once i get the delivery of DVD, i will try with it keeping in mind all the help and hope it will work...

Thanks again guys....


----------



## Sanketh (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey guys... i bought the DVD... Was able to upgrade to Snow Leopard without any issues...

Now there is a requirement that i need Leopard back 

Is there any way i can revert back to Leopard?

Please help me out in this...
Thanks in advance for the help...


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 12, 2009)

What requirement? Most applications have been updated according to the Snow Leopard Compatibility wiki.


Besides I bet you didn't Clone your Leopard install before updating.


----------



## AOSX (Feb 11, 2010)

hi guys ,

i copied Snow leopard DVD that comes with macbook(glossy white body) , but when i want to install it on my macbook aluminum (2.4 C2D, 2GB, 250 GB) , it says Mac OS X 10.6 cannot be installed on this computer.

where i live there is no where to buy original DVD and i can't buy it from net too  , what can i do?


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 11, 2010)

The DVD set that comes with a new Mac will not install on a different model Mac.
There's about 10 different MacBooks (depending on how you count), and each different MacBook has different sets of restore disks that won't install on any others.

Where do you live, if you don't have access even to Apple's online store for your country?
http://store.apple.com/Catalog/US/Images/intlstoreroutingpage.html?cid=AOSA10000022132


----------

